# had to explain a period to a 5yr old boy



## Shinning_Star

I leave toilet door open especially as I was in house alone and olivia in her chair,anyway son comes in see's blood.

I basically said it's nothing to worry about big girls get it when there's not a baby in there tummy. It's normal but only big girls get it. He asked if SD would get it as she is older than him I said no not yet, but when she's a big girl she will. he asked if he would get it I said no only girls he asked if it comes from my bum, i said no it comes from my tummy where olivia was, he asked if it was olivia's fault, I said no it was before een you were born, he said did he do it, I said no it's natural every big girl gets it.

I think I satisfied him I just hope he doesn't tell his friends at school, would you of done anything different?


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its what id have done to hun if its any help,

I have a 5 year old boy to ( as well as 6 and 4 year old daughters) and im a huge fan of being honest but keeping it simple and and quick whilst making sure youve put their mind at rest.

Like you say tho its just the worry of what they will repeat afterwards :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## babystar

Thats what I did. Joani saw my sanitary towels and asked etc and saw blood etc and I said to her they were like nappies for big women. She asked if all big ladies get blood and I said yes... (I didnt do into the fact that not all women get them all the time etc). She asked if it hurt. I said no. She asked if I got them because I had had a baby. I said no. She just looked at me and smiled. And that was that.

:hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I did the not all the time thing, cos obvs he hadn't notcied before and literally just had a baby so a good nine months wldn't of had it at all, Iguess it kinda followed the how does the baby come out question. LOL

OH well ohew bit of a relief.


----------



## claire-lou

Shinning you did a better job explaining to a 5 year old than my mum at explaining it all to me. :rofl:


----------



## nikkip75

i think you explained it really well!


----------



## Lawhra

I think you explained it really well too :)
I do believe in being honest and i'll answer any questions my son has, but when I feel he is old enough to know. He asked me about mine when he was 5 and I just said it was a lady's thing and when he is old enough I will explain. He said ok and left it at that.
If he queries things further I give him more information, but at a young age I give the minimum amount.
Everyone is different with their opinions of what ages children should learn certain things and you explained in a way you were comfortable which is just right :D


----------



## bethany90

Nope that's pretty much what i would have said. When Abbie was four we were watching tv and i wasn't expecting my period so i had some blood on my pajama bottoms which Abbie noticed, my mum just told her that i sat on some meat lol. I didn't know what to say lol


----------



## tasha41

I think you did a really good job at explaining it :) I don't think there's a way he could 100% explain the facts and everything and at 5 I think you gave him the right amount of information :)


----------



## xxannxx

yeah, I would also say that u've explained it well. I think its important to answer anything they ask you, whenever they ask, as simply as possible, so they understand and don't get confused. My LO is almost 3 and already notices sometimes 'mummy wears a nappy', though hasn't got round to asking why yet. I hope when he does I'll be able to answer as well.


----------



## letia659

you explained it better than I could...my almost 5yr old is asking where I pee from as he noticed I dont have a weenie! I still havent gave him a straight answer so any help on that would be appreciated! and of course hes asking how the baby is gonna get out? and how did the baby get in? oh me I just dont know how to explain...my DH just tells him we ordered the baby off of ebay:rofl: so hes not any help!


----------



## mrscookie

well done I think you did a fab job at explaining it xx


----------



## TJ79

Letia, a great book for that is How Babies Are Made by Steven Schepp and Andrew Andry. The pictures are simple cutouts that explain the process of reproduction. The book begins with flowers and pollination and progresses steadily towards human fertilization. No shocks, no surprises, just simple facts clearly stated. 

Shinning Star, I think you've explained mentruation really well. If you or anyone else wants any further ideas for explaining it to small children I found a great website link at: https://parents.berkeley.edu/advice/health/menses_explain.html

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Sarahkka

bethany90 said:


> Nope that's pretty much what i would have said. When Abbie was four we were watching tv and i wasn't expecting my period so i had some blood on my pajama bottoms which Abbie noticed, *my mum just told her that i sat on some meat* lol. I didn't know what to say lol

I don't know why, but I just found this incredibly funny. Like you just happened to not notice a large raw steak or something and sat down on it! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

Lol, one of the kids i look after once came in and said ''what a compon'' ..... he was getting confused with a condom and a tampon, info from older boys, but his mum explained it fully and yeah i agree honestly being best, 
His younger brother however, doesnt know fully, and once on the street we saw USED condom on the ground, and he asked why there was a willyglove on the street? and when we got home his mum asked if it was used or was there juice in it, to which point he asked why would there be juice in it... ! 
i think you explained it well!!


----------



## dali

sounds like you handles the questions really well , i think it is generally best to answer their questions about things honestly but without being in appropriate , and it sounds like you met that mark perfectly. 
if he tells kids at school then atleast he will be telling them the truth rather than some made up story, if their parentsare uncomfortable with it then thats their problem :)


----------



## NuKe

i think you did a brilliant job at handling that!!! its been said before here, but yeah you explained it without making things up but didnt confuse him. nice job!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

That was wonderful. You handled that beautifully! *applause*


----------



## leeanne

letia659 said:


> you explained it better than I could...my almost 5yr old is asking where I pee from as he noticed I dont have a weenie! I still havent gave him a straight answer so any help on that would be appreciated! and of course hes asking how the baby is gonna get out? and how did the baby get in? oh me I just dont know how to explain...my DH just tells him we ordered the baby off of ebay:rofl: so hes not any help!

:rofl: @ ordering the baby from Ebay. That's a new one!


----------



## Kates1122

my little girl walks in on me all the time...she picks up a tampon and says "when im a mommy i'll get to use these" haha and we just leave it at that


----------

